# 33rd degree



## dillon1715 (Apr 5, 2015)

How long roughly dose it take to get to this lv though the York rite if it's possible to assume?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 5, 2015)

It will take you forever to get to the 33rd and last degree through the York rite....as the York Rite doesn't confer those degrees that's the Scottish Rite.....are you a mason?


----------



## crono782 (Apr 5, 2015)

First, the 33rd degree is of the Scottish Rite, not York. Secondly, you do not obtain it. It is bestowed as an honorary for years of outstanding service.


----------



## dillon1715 (Apr 5, 2015)

Not a mason yet but hopefully will be balloted soon and then due to the summer months shut down will be a brother in the later year....... Sorry my fault just realised there are only 7 degree's of York rite then invitation to 33rd how long to progress though the 7 degree's?


----------



## dillon1715 (Apr 5, 2015)

Also how much relevance dose ancient Egyption culture have on freemasonry as this is a big part of wanting to become a brother and is a big passion of mine.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 5, 2015)

crono782 said:


> Secondly, you do not obtain it. It is bestowed as an honorary for years of outstanding service.



In this it is rather like a Nobel Prize - People who admit to working for it don't get it.  The 33rd is about giving service not about doing specific work.



dillon1715 said:


> Also how much relevance dose ancient Egyption culture have on freemasonry as this is a big part of wanting to become a brother and is a big passion of mine.



Nothing direct is the first 3 degrees.


----------



## coachn (Apr 5, 2015)

He was asking about Freemasonry, not Masonry.  There is a HUGE difference.


----------



## dillon1715 (Apr 6, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> You will need to have read and sensed a lot about ancient Egypt (and Sumer) to find those influences in Freemasonry.   Both Egypt and Sumer have a profound impact on Freemasonry and western culture, but successive generations have remade both the ritual and the history to fit with their own beliefs.
> 
> Therefore the interested brother needs to penetrate beyond the veils of ritual and material existence to connect consciously to the spiritual influences that flow through both antiquity and the present.  This work requires decades of inner development, ritual practice and wide reading.


I am currently in the process of learning about the 3rd eye and hopefully after years of as you say inner development, I will be able to see things more clearly brother thank you for your open reply.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Apr 6, 2015)

There's no higher degree than that of Master Mason, the third degree in what many refer to as the Blue Lodge, or Craft Masonry.  The York Rite and Scottish Rite offer appendent bodies that provide additional studies and outlooks toward Masonic traditions, and you may petition to these bodies once you are a Master Mason in good standing.

York Rite consists of three bodies, or groups:  the Chapter of Royal Arch Masons, the Council of Royal and Select Masters, and the Commandery of Knights Templar.  Each of these bodies has three or four degrees within their ranks as well.  It is a progressive deal, and you receive your degrees in order.   Some jurisdictions offer "festivals" where the degrees may be conferred over a single weekend; but the norm is that you receive your degrees one at a time over several weeks or months.

The Scottish Rite offers an additional 28 degrees beyond those conferred in craft Masonry, the 4th through the 32nd degree.  SR degrees are typically "communicated" in theatrical form in an event known as a "Reunion."   Reunions may be one-day events where the brother receives 5 or 6 "essential" degrees and the rest are communicated by giving him a book to study them; an expanded two day event, or there are a few Valleys where the full 28 degrees are put on sequentially.   The Scottish Rite tends to be philosophical (sometimes it's called the "university"  of Freemasonry) and a number of the degrees illustrate comparative religions over time, and some references are made to ancient Egyptian beliefs.  However if your pure interest is in ancient Egypt, you might be a little disappointed.  Masonic secrets aren't quite what the conspiracy and Internet folks make them up to be.  

Upon completion of the Reunion, you're a 32nd degree Mason, a "Master of the Royal Secret."  The next steps, Knight Commander, Court of Honor (KCCH) and Inspector General (Honorary) are just that - purely an honors conferred by your peers for long and diligent service, and if you come out and ask for them or even intimate that you're politicking for them, they must be refused.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 6, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> You will need to have read and sensed a lot about ancient Egypt (and Sumer) to find those influences in Freemasonry.   Both Egypt and Sumer have a profound impact on Freemasonry and western culture, but successive generations have remade both the ritual and the history to fit with their own beliefs.
> 
> Therefore the interested brother needs to penetrate beyond the veils of ritual and material existence to connect consciously to the spiritual influences that flow through both antiquity and the present.  This work requires decades of inner development, ritual practice and wide reading.



Start by looking up Ma'at.  Living the right way is all over the lessons we are taught.  Indirect influence.


----------



## Mike Martin (Apr 8, 2015)

dillon1715 said:


> How long roughly dose it take to get to this lv though the York rite if it's possible to assume?


 If you're in Eurpoe (as this thread is in that section of the Forum) you're going to find it difficult to find the York rite let alone join it.

However, if you're actually in the US you'll be fine.


----------



## dillon1715 (Apr 10, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> This is partially because a number of other organisations concealed themselves within Freemasonry (rather than go out of existence) and each such organisation has imposed its own messages upon those already present.  The result is a multiplicity of meanings, most of which have been adversely modified by later parties.
> 
> Such as the illuminati


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 10, 2015)

Is that a question?


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 10, 2015)

Can't help myself: 32-3=29, not 28, plus the 33rd, and that is in jurisdictions where the Rite isn't worked in the first three degrees.


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 12, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> Since the genuine secrets of Masonry are concealed, both deliberately and by ignorant alterations, I consider it unwise to expect that more is revealed to the candidate in the higher degrees.  Indeed as one authority has said:  the higher degrees become an increasing jumble.
> 
> This is partially because a number of other organisations concealed themselves within Freemasonry (rather than go out of existence) and each such organisation has imposed its own messages upon those already present.  The result is a multiplicity of meanings, most of which have been adversely modified by later parties.
> 
> The 3 craft degrees, for all their limitations, are the most valuable for the spiritual aspirant.



My experience is different.  While it is not indicated what is meant by "higher degrees", I don't find AASR-SJ, Rectified Rite, Scarlet Cord, Spiritual Knights, RCC, Acon, ROS,  or Pilgrim Preceptors...a jumble.    I find they have rather plain meanings. 

OTH, I don't view Masonry as a spiritual construct, but a moral and philosophical body of thought. I don't accept that other organizations deliberately concealed themselves either.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 12, 2015)

[QUOTE="Glen Cook, post: 143968, member: 15599"Rectified Rite, Scarlet Cord, Spiritual Knights, RCC, Acon, ROS,  or Pilgrim Preceptors[/QUOTE]

Huh? Never heard of any of these


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 12, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> [QUOTE="Glen Cook, post: 143968, member: 15599"Rectified Rite, Scarlet Cord, Spiritual Knights, RCC, Acon, ROS,  or Pilgrim Preceptors



Huh? Never heard of any of these[/QUOTE]
Well, get those fingers a Googlin'!  
RCC = Red Cross of Constantine
ROS = Royal Order of Scotland


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 13, 2015)

I did google the scarlet cord...i just figured you could explain them better.....ive done reasearch on the AMD and all it did was confuse me


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 13, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> I don't view Masonry as a spiritual construct, but a moral and philosophical body of thought.



Some people make the distinction between spiritual and religious.  Some people don't make the distinction.

Each religion addresses some spiritual topics not all of them.  Masonry fills in some of those gaps.  As such while Masonry is not a religion its lessons and values  are redundant with the lessons and values of various religions.  Different religion, different overlap, different filled gap coverage.



> I don't accept that other organizations deliberately concealed themselves either.



One of the optional degrees in the AASR-SJ list explicitly claims that alchemy deliberately concealed itself within some of the degrees.  Cool retroactive story line in my opinion.


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 13, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I did google the scarlet cord...i just figured you could explain them better.....ive done reasearch on the AMD and all it did was confuse me


See http://www.travelingtemplar.com/2011/06/invitational-and-honorary-bodies-of.html for some info.


----------



## KSigMason (Apr 13, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Huh? Never heard of any of these


Here you go: http://www.yorkrite.com/Honorlinks.htm


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 13, 2015)

KSigMason said:


> Here you go: http://www.yorkrite.com/Honorlinks.htm


My link is better


----------



## crono782 (Apr 13, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> My link is better


hah *snort*


----------



## dillon1715 (Apr 15, 2015)

The protacols of the learnd elders of zion is a book I recommend you all giving it a read sometime!


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 15, 2015)

dillon1715 said:


> The protacols of the learnd elders of zion is a book I recommend you all giving it a read sometime!


Huh?  See https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/anti-semitism/protocols.html


----------

